# *Baby is here!!* Twins??? Day Star's foaling thread.



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

A lot of people have asked me if my mare is carrying twins. I am planning on having a vet check next week so hopefully I'll know then. But what do you all think? She's currently 305 days pregnant and already dropped. She's also soft and her vulva is stretched. Her teats however aren't completely filled. 

I know the chances of twins surviving so please don't tell me. I already have too many people lecturing me.


----------



## BekahBear (Jan 16, 2008)

she is definitely big but every mare carries differently. i have seen mares that were far bigger than her and they only had 1 so i will be crossing my fingers for you and hoping the vet says that all is well.

my mare actually goes in to the vet tomorrow to get a twin pinched. she is at day 15 and we don't want to take any chances by waiting to see if she reabsorbs one.


did you get any ultrasounds done on your mare early on in pregnancy? they should have checked for twins then if you did


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another question. Is it normal to feel the foal on both sides and see movement on both sides?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

BekahBear said:


> she is definitely big but every mare carries differently. i have seen mares that were far bigger than her and they only had 1 so i will be crossing my fingers for you and hoping the vet says that all is well.
> 
> my mare actually goes in to the vet tomorrow to get a twin pinched. she is at day 15 and we don't want to take any chances by waiting to see if she reabsorbs one.
> 
> ...


I did not get any ultrasound due to her not being around during her earlier pregnancy and I wasn't thinking of the possibility of twins.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think she looks overly big.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I don't think she looks overly big.


She certainly is huge haha! But it could easily be just one big baby. I'll be finding out next week.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

When my mare was pregnant, I really could only feel the baby moving around on one side. Good luck with her. Most twins don't survive but some do. If she is carrying two, hopefully you will get lucky. She looks huge to me too.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

My girl was always huge when carrying but then her foals liked to lay sideways. You can feel them on both sides when they do this. Had myself one side and friend the other feeling the foal move. Very weird.

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck, this is exactly why early ultrasounds are paramount.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Was the stallion large? What's "dad" look like?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We had an AQHA mare (daughter of Impressive) that was HUGE during pregnancy. She had 2 colts for us and both were large when they were born. She was a 15.3H mare and both colts grew to be slightly over 16H (one stallion was 15H and the other was 14.3) we bred for shorter horses and got taller!

Your mare looks really healthy so I am going to assume that she is just carrying a large healthy foal.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

For each horror story, there's also a happy ending. Even as humans, there's some risk when we have twins. I can see how you'd be concerned. I just thought maybe, just maybe, if you go and look at all the photos of twins online, where it turned out okay, it might cheer you a bit?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Kyleen Drake said:


> For each horror story, there's also a happy ending. Even as humans, there's some risk when we have twins. I can see how you'd be concerned. I just thought maybe, just maybe, if you go and look at all the photos of twins online, where it turned out okay, it might cheer you a bit?


One thing to remember with this forum is there are people who are just getting into horses, some have rescued mares from bad situations. Others are googling instead of getting vet advice. 

We don't want it to seem like not getting an ultrasound to check for twins is really acceptable. 

Yes, it does turn out right, but most twins are underdeveloped and never live as healthy of lives as they should. Some survive birth but die a short time later. 

We don't want someone to read this and be all "Oh twins turn out fine sometimes, I can skip the ultrasound."

Because for every happy story, there are a dozen sad ones. Often the mare dies with her foals. Its not something to be made light of.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Yeah I am new to horses. Yeah I'm new around here. First one to admit it. I'd never suggest not getting a horse some preventive care. It seems this owner already knows to do that. Obvious the owner cares a lot for their horses. And other people have done suggested what type of medical care to offer. No need for me to do that. Not my place. But I can try to offer her a bit of comfort. A tiny ounce of hope. Will things be perfect? Who knows. For those of you who believe in God, you know sometimes he has mercy, and sometimes he's cruel. But it calms the spirit and helps to think more clearly, when you start to have a little hope. Doesn't mean you should be stupid and do nothing. But to ease the heart a bit. Don't see no harm in that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kyleen Drake said:


> For each horror story, there's also a happy ending.


NOT when it comes to twins and horses, the risks of losing the foals and or the mare us high, so your statement is not true.

Two for One: Twinning in Horses | Equinews

Everybody likes getting something for free; that’s why “two-fer” and BOGO offers are so popular. But more isn’t always better, and a case where two can be a problem is when mares conceive twins. While animals of many species routinely give birth to multiple healthy offspring from one pregnancy, horses are not designed to nourish two fetuses and produce viable twin foals. Double pregnancies put the mare and both foals at risk, and good outcomes are rare. Twins are sometimes carried to term and born healthy with no injury to either the foals or the mare, but this is the exception.​Usually, mares produce one ovum from a ripened follicle every 21 days or so throughout their breeding season. If the ovum is fertilized by a stallion’s sperm, the mare becomes pregnant. Some mares produce two follicles and release two ova during a cycle, and if both are fertilized, a twin pregnancy results. Some mares including those of Quarter Horse breeding apparently double-ovulate only rarely, while the phenomenon is far more common in other horses such as Thoroughbreds and some Warmblood breeds. Mares are most likely to produce more than one ovum if they are not nursing a foal; have not produced a foal in the previous season; have had a history of twin pregnancies; and are young, healthy, and at the peak of their fertile years.

Twins are sometimes carried to term and born healthy with no injury to either the foals or the mare, but this is the exception. Mares that conceive twins often lose one or both embryos within the first weeks after breeding, and these mares will usually come back into season later in the spring. Some mares will carry twins for several months before aborting halfway through the pregnancy, thereby losing a year of productivity. If both fetuses survive until term, there is an excellent chance that the mare will have a difficulty delivery that can end in the death of one, two, or all three horses. When twins are born alive, one or both may be undersized and weak, with reduced potential of maturing into productive animals. As with any sick foal, twins often need intensive around-the-clock care. If the mare was injured during the delivery, she will also need care including treatment for a retained placenta that is common after twin births.


All in all, twin foals are no bargain, and most breeders will ask the veterinarian to reduce the pregnancy to a single embryo if twins are detected during an examination conducted 14 to 16 days after the mare has been bred. At this time, the veterinarian can crush one of the embryos, usually the smaller one, allowing the mare to have a normal pregnancy. If twins are detected only in later months, other methods can be used to remove a growing fetus, though these procedures are more difficult and may cause the mare to abort the other fetus. An early post-breeding exam is important in dealing with twin pregnancies, usually allowing the mare and single foal the best chance for a successful outcome.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a friend's mate that looked liked she had swallowed a giant jolly ball and she only had one... This person was also concerned about twins since she hasn't gotten an ultrasound


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> NOT when it comes to twins and horses, the risks of losing the foals and or the mare us high, so your statement is not true.
> 
> Two for One: Twinning in Horses | Equinews
> 
> ...


I think the biggest problem is that the media romanticizes twins in horses and only reports the "happy endings." If there was one happy ending for every horror story when it came to twins, there would be A LOT more cases of twins being reported in the news.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A healthy mare and 2 live foals STILL often ends in disaster. I was talking to a vet about how she raised (in her house) a 30 lbs "full size" foal. Is that really healthy? Luckily someone was able to take her on as a full time project and so far so good, most would not be that lucky. Definitely not "normal" or healthy, and most don't make it.

Yes it's nice to hold on to hope, but not to be blind to the truth.

That said, while the mare is obviously heavily pregnant, I really don't think she looks abnormally large. Hoping it's just one healthy foal.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She looks pretty big, but the only way to tell is to have the vet out. I had people asking me if my mare was carrying twins or if she ate the stallion but I had her ultrasounded early on and knew that there was only one. There are many factors that can influence size including body type, shape, level of fitness, etc. If she is shorter backed, the only direction for baby to go might be out. Also, if she wasn't in regular work or even if she's had a foal before, her abdominal muscles aren't as tight and so the belly hangs a little lower. I'd be curious to know what the vet says though. Love the picture of her sticking out her tongue.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

The father is a 14.3hh quarter horse so he's smaller than she is (she's 15.1hh). I was not thinking of twins when I bred her but I definitely should have done an ultrasound anyway.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bellirina said:


> The father is a 14.3hh quarter horse so he's smaller than she is (she's 15.1hh). I was not thinking of twins when I bred her but I definitely should have done an ultrasound anyway.


Definitely worth it to save months of worry....a lesson learned eh?


----------



## dollymama (Mar 23, 2016)

I hope it is not twins for your sake. Yes, there is a lesson learned - regardless if it is a single birth or a double birth. But, I think you have already probably beaten yourself up.

I do consider myself fortunate. My mare is 328 days today - and thankfully when I bred her it was all done at the vet's in July of last year. She was already there on rehab and stayed until September. So the ultra sounds and overall management was just "done" without me really questioning or needing to ask about it. My vet breeds himself (his whole family does) and is actually the stallion owner I selected so it was a much softer landing into breeding than I think I would have encountered completely on my own.

Good luck to your mare (and you!)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support! It means a lot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Any update on the vet check?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Any update on the vet check?


I'm still raising money and I'm almost there.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

bellirina said:


> I'm still raising money and I'm almost there.


Oh sorry, thought it was scheduled! Let us know, we all have our fingers crossed and she is a beautiful girl


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Oh sorry, thought it was scheduled! Let us know, we all have our fingers crossed and she is a beautiful girl


It's totally fine.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I definitely think it would be money well spent in spite of it being to late to do anything about it. You will either be able to ease your mind or get yourself prepared if it is twins. I hope everything works out fine for your mare and yourself. Keep us posted on the results and the birth of your baby(s).


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

These photos were taken today. I think she may foal in a week or sooner!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

bellirina said:


> I'm still raising money and I'm almost there.



I just don't understand why you would breed a horse without getting an ultrasound... Never mind, breeding one and not even being able to afford to get an ultrasound, period. Seems very irresponsible on every level.

I hope everything goes well. Wishing you the best.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I just don't understand why you would breed a horse without getting an ultrasound... Never mind, breeding one and not even being able to afford to get an ultrasound, period. Seems very irresponsible on every level.
> 
> I hope everything goes well. Wishing you the best.


I'm sorry but I wasn't with her until she was 4 or 5 months pregnant. She was with our stallion all that time. Ultrasounds aren't a NEED. It's more of a "Oh did my mare take and is she having twins?" Just because most stories of twins then die doesn't mean it always happens. I'm sorry I'm not rich like most horse owners. I have to pay for 5 horses currently BY MYSELF. I'm 18 and just lost my job so of course the only thing I can afford right now is to feed them. Before you start calling me or anyone irresponsible find out their situation. 

Thank you! I just need prayers that everything turns out beautifully.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Ultrasounds are a must to any good breeder. Is it really worth loosing your mare for a test that's usually under $60


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I am in an area where there is very little ultra sound. I would have to trailer 90 miles for one. My vet does not have the equipment. But after 45 years only lost one foal at birth, no twins.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow your mare is huge but I'm sure she will be fine. Keep us posted, I bet she has a really pretty baby.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

did she foal ? she is cute. She may just be having one. some mares foal early some foal late. Helena looked like she was going to pop , and Shasta just looked fat. 
Hope everything goes well, and a pic of the foal will be nice to see. 
Even if the stallion as smaller, if his parents were larger, and her parents are larger you could have a larger horse.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Rain Shadow said:


> Ultrasounds are a must to any good breeder. Is it really worth loosing your mare for a test that's usually under $60


I understand what you're saying, but I don't see how this comment is really of any value at this point. The OP is aware he/she should have gotten an ultrasound and has stated that many times. There is nothing to be done now, but to hope that there are no complications and that she foals, with only one foal, safely.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't see how this comment is really of any value at this point. The OP is aware he/she should have gotten an ultrasound and has stated that many times. There is nothing to be done now, but to hope that there are no complications and that she foals, with only one foal, safely.


I worry about people who are thinking of breeding and stumble across this. I don't want people thinking "Oh I bred my mare, but plenty of mares and foals are fine, so I don't need to bother."

Or as the OP said, they are optional. They aren't and I think as a public forum we have to correct that thinking, in case someone else finds it later on and reads it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't see how this comment is really of any value at this point. The OP is aware he/she should have gotten an ultrasound and has stated that many times. There is nothing to be done now, but to hope that there are no complications and that she foals, with only one foal, safely.


Also, as far as current situations things can do and will change. One can and should plan ahead, but sometimes that's easier said then done and honestly at this point an ultrasound is redundant. She's going to give birth and hopefully it goes smoothly and if not she will need a vet, whether one foal or two.

This has already been covered by the OP and posters so don't know why people are bringing it back up.

Also, OP do keep us posted  Good luck!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Glynnis said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't see how this comment is really of any value at this point. The OP is aware he/she should have gotten an ultrasound and has stated that many times. There is nothing to be done now, but to hope that there are no complications and that she foals, with only one foal, safely.


I think Rain Shadow was responding to OP's most recent comment stating that ultrasounds are not a need instead of trying to be Holly Hindsight about the original post.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I see that my comment about ultrasounds is getting heated. I'm sorry, but it aggrivates me so much when people accuse me of different things. I would have gotten an ultrasound if I had her sooner. As soon as she came up I had to start paying for their feed. And now, since she's so close to foaling I'd rather spend the money on helping Day Star and the foal(s) than just getting an ultrasound.


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Subbing for the safe delivery of a healthy foal to that beautiful mare.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

From what im getting OP got the mare AFTER the pinch date so ultrasound and attempting to pinch would have been a moot point. so at this point its said and done.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> From what im getting OP got the mare AFTER the pinch date so ultrasound and attempting to pinch would have been a moot point. so at this point its said and done.


It seems like the mare had been left out with the OP's stallion until after the pinch date, with OP having been the owner at the time.

Hope it turns out okay. Hindsight is 20/20, but perhaps reconsider breeding again if you are having trouble paying for five horses . . . That will soon be six. Or seven.

I 100% consider UTs a need. These feel-good twin stories are creating problems IMO. Recently a (previously) respected breeder caught that one of her maidens was pregnant with twins, and decided to not pinch - 2 for 1 deal, they breed to sell. One foal was stillborn, the other died a few days later, and the mare almost died. Sorry, but I consider that completely irresponsible.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

EliRose said:


> It seems like the mare had been left out with the OP's stallion until after the pinch date, with OP having been the owner at the time.
> 
> Hope it turns out okay. Hindsight is 20/20, but perhaps reconsider breeding again if you are having trouble paying for five horses . . . That will soon be six. Or seven.
> 
> I 100% consider UTs a need. These feel-good twin stories are creating problems IMO. Recently a (previously) respected breeder caught that one of her maidens was pregnant with twins, and decided to not pinch - 2 for 1 deal, they breed to sell. One foal was stillborn, the other died a few days later, and the mare almost died. Sorry, but I consider that completely irresponsible.


Horses have been breeding without the interference of humans for centries. Having said that most horses do fine on their own without a human interrupting. Key word MOST. I did not say all. Having 5 horses currently is hard only because I JUST lost my job. Before I lost it everything was fine and it was easy to pay for them. Everyone is calling me irresponsible for not getting an ultrasound. Well I'm sorry but like I said before, ultrasounds are NOT always needed to have a foal. I'm becoming very frustrated with all this nonsense about being ignorant and irresponsible. When you breed a mare the first thing you thik of is not "Oh is she going to have twins?" 

I'm sorry if I sound rude but I am done having people telling me I'm backyard breeding. My family has been breeding horses for over 60 years and never once got an ultrasound. How many foals did we lose? Maybe one or two due to the weather conditions but that's it!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

daystar88 said:


> Horses have been breeding without the interference of humans for centries. Having said that most horses do fine on their own without a human interrupting. Key word MOST. I did not say all. Having 5 horses currently is hard only because I JUST lost my job. Before I lost it everything was fine and it was easy to pay for them. Everyone is calling me irresponsible for not getting an ultrasound. Well I'm sorry but like I said before, ultrasounds are NOT always needed to have a foal. I'm becoming very frustrated with all this nonsense about being ignorant and irresponsible. When you breed a mare the first thing you thik of is not "Oh is she going to have twins?"
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound rude but I am done having people telling me I'm backyard breeding. My family has been breeding horses for over 60 years and never once got an ultrasound. How many foals did we lose? Maybe one or two due to the weather conditions but that's it!


Sorry, but that's the same BS argument against doctor intervention with women. If a horse had twins, they DIED virtually everytime until recently. 95% of the time everything is fine, but that 5% is not something I'd risk with a mare I cared about or had any sort of monetary worth.

FYI, I called the other farm who caught that the mare was gonna have twins irresponsible.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember when I used to raise and show cats and I would get a little sketchy when their birth was getting closer. My mother would tell me "Cats have kittens on their own all the time" and my reply would be "And cats die giving birth on their own too". When you have a lot riding on it emotionally and financially it makes sense to take precautions. That being said, at this point you are where you are and it doesn't make any sense to worry too much. Just do what you can and hope for the best. I'm really looking forward to seeing the happy healthy birth of this foal.

Also, I wouldn't worry too much about what other people read when they come on this forum. They do make their own conclusions and they will see the worry and they will see the outcome. Honestly, when I'm cruising the internet trying to find out information, I've seen the occasional happy ending with equine twin births and I've read more stories on how bad the outcome is and came to my own conclusion that it's not a great idea. I'm sure every other average person comes across the same stuff that I have and can do the same.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree that some of these statements are out of line, OP (more so several pages back than now).

But just know that everyone here means well. 
I wish you all the best moving forward! <3


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry but if you can't afford an ultrasound, what are you going to do if she does have twins? She's probably going to need a vet, even if its a large single foal, she might need a vet if its to big for her to pass. 

Do you have someone that's going to help pay for the vet bills? A parent or family member? 

These are things you need to start planning for.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm sorry but if you can't afford an ultrasound, what are you going to do if she does have twins? She's probably going to need a vet, even if its a large single foal, she might need a vet if its to big for her to pass.
> 
> Do you have someone that's going to help pay for the vet bills? A parent or family member?
> 
> These are things you need to start planning for.


I'm sure that she is and is going to do the best that she can.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Goodness. People make their own choices about the animals they own. If you choose US .. good for you. If someone else doesn't, they make that choice either knowing or not knowing the risks and the outcome is what it is. 

The point has been made. It's water under the bridge at this point. What is wrong with hoping this OP has a good outcome and letting it go?

I'm looking forward to a healthy happy foal.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's all just hope for an easy foaling. I am sure that we all did / didn't do something that we later regretted.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Most of you are making me super frustrated with your comments about me being irresponsible. I don't think y'all know she is NOT a maiden mare. She's had many foals before I bought her. 

Now as far as the ultrasound AGAIN. Someone pointed out before that getting an ultrasound would only tell me what I already know. Either she is having twins or not. Y'all are acting like it's definite that she's having twins! It honestly may just be one baby. But whatever happens I'd rather use the money for the ultrasound to care for my mare and foals IF she has twins. I've never had a foal with her before and I know all mares carry differently. Some are huge but end up having only one foal. 

All I'm asking now is that y'all pray for a safe delivery either way. I did NOT come here to get bashed just because I didn't get an ultrasound. Y'all are acting like you know everything! It honestly doesn't hurt to be nice and hope for the best after someone else makes a mistake..


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I'm more worried about you than your horse at this point. Not because I don't care about her. I love animals. Of course I hope the best for her.. Wish her all the best for a safe delivery. Thoughts and prayers.. The whole 9 yards..

But I'm trying to put myself in your shoes, try to think how you're feeling. I would be worried sick.. It wouldn't matter if it was one foal or two. I would be worried sick. Just because I loved my horse that much..

Hang in there! I know you're doing your best for her.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I think mostly the reason people are saying it is irresponsible is for the younger or inexperienced people who may read this thread who are breeding need to realise that twins are a possibility and are not a good thing.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

And how is your mare doing, OP? Any progress to report? We're about due for a picture update too.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I think mostly the reason people are saying it is irresponsible is for the younger or inexperienced people who may read this thread who are breeding need to realise that twins are a possibility and are not a good thing.


I completely understand from that point of view.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> And how is your mare doing, OP? Any progress to report? We're about due for a picture update too.


I'll take some photos later today if I can.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry this took a while to get onto here. But here are some photos from today and yesterday. It was getting too dark out to take photos tonight so I only got literally 3. 

She rolled three times today and the second and last time she kept looking at her belly. Hopefully she'll let the hostage go this week!


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful mare! She looks like she feels done with this whole pregnancy thing. 
Good luck, I hope she has an easy foaling!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dwarf said:


> Beautiful mare! She looks like she feels done with this whole pregnancy thing.
> Good luck, I hope she has an easy foaling!


She totally is done with it. Haha! I don't know how she can look so gorgeous at the same time haha!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She looks close!!
What color is the sire?
What do you want the foal to be?
Do you have any names picked out?

Fingers crossed for the foaling.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

A lot of you have been asking about the sire. Here he is! He's a 14.3hh QH stud. VERY SWEET!! His name is Smokey.

Baby names I really like:
Cowboy
Prairie Wind
Winter's Tale


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is handsome! 
I love Prairie Wind!
"Windy Gail" is also cute for a filly.
That foal is going to be adorable!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sire actually is a Buckskin Tobiano not a QH:wink:. Baby should be cute & possibly get a double Dilute foal from the cross


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

daystar88 said:


> A lot of you have been asking about the sire. Here he is! He's a 14.3hh QH stud. VERY SWEET!! His name is Smokey.
> 
> Baby names I really like:
> Cowboy
> ...



I've seen a pic of that boy before on this forum. I can't remember what thread though. He's pretty. Winter's tale would be a good name for a palomino. Kind of a double entendre


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> Sire actually is a Buckskin Tobiano not a QH:wink:. Baby should be cute & possibly get a double Dilute foal from the cross


He is actually a registered QH as odd as it may be lol! But paint or qh he's gorgeous!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I can understand how a crop out overo can be registered as a QH, but not a tobiano. There has to be paint in the bloodlines in order to introduce that gene. Someone pulled a fast one. I am surprised he hasn't had his papers pulled.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

daystar88 said:


> When you breed a mare the first thing you thik of is not "Oh is she going to have twins?"


Well actually for some of us it is, along with "did she take?" so an early ultrasound is an important part of responsible breeding and to pretend or try and promote otherwise is not a good thing. Now the lack of an early ultra sound here is not your fault, people know that, but to try and say that it is not important is not a responsible attitude.



daystar88 said:


> Now as far as the ultrasound AGAIN. Someone pointed out before that getting an ultrasound would only tell me what I already know. Either she is having twins or not. Y'all are acting like it's definite that she's having twins! It honestly may just be one baby. But whatever happens I'd rather use the money for the ultrasound to care for my mare and foals IF she has twins. I've never had a foal with her before and I know all mares carry differently. Some are huge but end up having only one foal.
> 
> All I'm asking now is that y'all pray for a safe delivery either way. I did NOT come here to get bashed just because I didn't get an ultrasound. Y'all are acting like you know everything! It honestly doesn't hurt to be nice and hope for the best after someone else makes a mistake..


Well again, most of us advised that investing in an ultra sound to let you know what you are facing would have saved you a lot of worry, because either it is a single, or there are twins and you could plan for their arrival. 

It could be one big foal, one normal size foal with a lot of luggage, or twins, and there are reasons for wanting to know what you are dealing with. 

I don't see anyone being horribly rude, I see a lot of people with experience trying to make sure that the right message is given...nobody knows everything, we are all trying to learn. 

Now what worries me here is not that you didn't get an early ultrasound, because, as I already acknowledged that was not down to you, but it seems even if you had of owned her she would not of been checked, and that really does put a different view on things.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Well actually for some of us it is, along with "did she take?" so an early ultrasound is an important part of responsible breeding and to pretend or try and promote otherwise is not a good thing. Now the lack of an early ultra sound here is not your fault, people know that, but to try and say that it is not important is not a responsible attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own this mare and the stallion. When we put them together, 5 days later, I had to go home and never saw her till she was 4 months pregnant. I brought her home at 5 months. I've owned this mare for 3 years and before I bought her she was used as a broodmare. 

I did not think of getting an ultrasound due to never getting one for our pregnant mares for as long as we have been breeding. All the foals we've ever had were 100% healthy. Two of them died a few days later due to a drastic cold weather change. In the future I do plan on getting ultrasounds for ALL my mares.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dehda01 said:


> I can understand how a crop out overo can be registered as a QH, but not a tobiano. There has to be paint in the bloodlines in order to introduce that gene. Someone pulled a fast one. I am surprised he hasn't had his papers pulled.


Surprisingly! He's related to Mr. Gun Smoke who introduced the paint gene among Quarter Horses. I'm pretty sure that's his grandfather because his breeders called him Smokey due to him having a close relation to him.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The tobiano gene most certainly did not come from Mr. Gun Smoke. Mr. Gun Smoke did have crop out overos.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dehda01 said:


> The tobiano gene most certainly did not come from Mr. Gun Smoke. Mr. Gun Smoke did have crop out overos.


I read that when I did some research on him. Maybe I was wrong? 

So I'm reading that the udder usually changes 4-6 weeks before foaling. Well Day Star's teats started getting bigger and filling up about 6 weeks ago. I'll try to get a photo to show y'all what they look like.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Give her an extra carrot from us! And give her an extra hug from yourself. Let me know if you feel any better? 

That stallion's white markings reminds me of something. I'm having an absolute fit trying to dig what it reminds me of out of my dusty skull. lol He's a handsome guy, that's for sure..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Give her an extra carrot from us! And give her an extra hug from yourself. Let me know if you feel any better?
> 
> That stallion's white markings reminds me of something. I'm having an absolute fit trying to dig what it reminds me of out of my dusty skull. lol He's a handsome guy, that's for sure..


She hasn't been eating her apples I give her lately.  And she never has liked carrots (weird!!!) Every time I give her an apple she just smells it and moves on so I give them to Tess. (My other mare with her) Day Star LOVES apples and now that she's not eating them I was getting a bit worried. She barely seems interested in her hay too. She only really eats grass and her grain. (I feed her Mare & Foal from SafeChoice by Nutrina)


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I am not sure how a horse feels when VERY very pregnant. But I remember the final few days before I had my 10 pound 5 ounce monster. lol The lil cookie monster he is too! My husband could offer me any food that I loved and I would look at it like, "Where am I suppose to put that?" LOL I was hungry, but constantly felt like I had no room to put it.. it sounds weird.. I would nibble a bit.. be full.. nibble a bit more... full again.. lol I'm not sure if horses are like that, but geesh, lol.. what a pain to go though...


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> He is actually a registered QH as odd as it may be lol! But paint or qh he's gorgeous!


I can't see this Stud having AQHA papers:icon_rolleyes:,do you have copy you can post of said papers? A tobiano marked horse would be a first to have QH papers!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some links to baby movements! 

This was taken a month ago.
https://www.facebook.com/daystar88/videos/vb.463379433697539/990984237603720/?type=3&theater

And this one was taken back in November I think.
https://www.facebook.com/daystar88/videos/vb.463379433697539/898210750214403/?type=3&theater


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> I can't see this Stud having AQHA papers:icon_rolleyes:,do you have copy you can post of said papers? A tobiano marked horse would be a first to have QH papers!!


I do not have his papers. But his breeder told me he was registered as a AQHA unless she meant APHA? That is a possibility lol! She had a lot of horses and easily could've mixed it up since a lot of paints are built like QHs or he's double registered?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some new photos from today! How much longer do y'all think she has? She is currently 326 days pregnant but lookas 340 if ya know what I mean. I know all mares carry differently but she just looks too big for 326 days. At 8 months pregnant I thought she looked like she was gonna explode! Would anyone want to see a photo of Day Star 8 months pregnant?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh man, that bottom picture looks like she needs a "Wide Load" sign on her! My fingers are crossed for a safe delivery of ONE baby.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

That bottom photo, oh wow.. It almost looks like horses get a linea ***** like humans do?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just thought I'd share a photo with y'all on why I thought she may be having twins. On the left is a mare who gave birth to 2 healthy babies, a colt and a filly. Day Star is on the right. 

If you look a few posts before you'll see some photos of her today. How much longer do y'all think she has? I'm DYING to see this baby!!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Poor mama.. I'd be out there giving her cookies, bushing her, talking to her softly and spending as much time with her as she liked.. if she wanted to walk off, do something else, fine.. but yeah, I'd be hanging out with her.. just being quiet ... see if she wanted some attention.. a bit of a rub down...  I wonder if her sides hurt from the discomfort.. dang babies kicking... makes you feel like your ribs are gonna crack.. they don't, but feels like it..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Poor mama.. I'd be out there giving her cookies, bushing her, talking to her softly and spending as much time with her as she liked.. if she wanted to walk off, do something else, fine.. but yeah, I'd be hanging out with her.. just being quiet ... see if she wanted some attention.. a bit of a rub down... I wonder if her sides hurt from the discomfort.. dang babies kicking... makes you feel like your ribs are gonna crack.. they don't, but feels like it..


I try to spend as much time with her as I can. I'm hoping she births soon because of so much discomfort she has. It's like waiting 1000 years just for this baby.. Fingers crossed it'll be sometime this week though!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Is she soaking up the attention??


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, so I know next to nothing about breeding horses, but I know a lot about cows, if a cow is having twins she will most likely carry like the mare in the first pic, kind of lopsided up high, as one twin will carry a bit higher than the other. 
But cows and horses are two different things, so I don't know....
I do know that holsteins and guernseys don't look bigger than normal with twins, but jerseys will carry wide, but crooked.
Its nice to know what they're having, as cows are like horses with twins. And no, we do NOT ultrasound cows! 
But I can understand ultrasounding a horse. 
Anyways.......LET THE HOSTAGE GO!!!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Is she soaking up the attention??


She certainly is! But she won't eat any treats I give her.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Is she soaking up the attention??





GMA100 said:


> Ok, so I know next to nothing about breeding horses, but I know a lot about cows, if a cow is having twins she will most likely carry like the mare in the first pic, kind of lopsided up high, as one twin will carry a bit higher than the other.
> But cows and horses are two different things, so I don't know....
> I do know that holsteins and guernseys don't look bigger than normal with twins, but jerseys will carry wide, but crooked.
> Its nice to know what they're having, as cows are like horses with twins. And no, we do NOT ultrasound cows!
> ...


Both photos I have look the same to me lol! But my mare has a long back and she's 15.1hh and that other horse is about 14 something hands with a normal size back. I'm seriously curious as to what she's having! Twins or just one big fat baby!! She needs to let em go soon!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd like to point out that Day Star has a long back. It's not the average short back. So her being as big as she is with a long back also makes me think it's twins. Maybe not?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

LoriF said:


> I've seen a pic of that boy before on this forum. I can't remember what thread though. He's pretty. Winter's tale would be a good name for a palomino. Kind of a double entendre


I posted a thread called "Show me your horses" That may have been where you seen him Lol!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

daystar88 said:


> I posted a thread called "Show me your horses" That may have been where you seen him Lol!


Probably, I just remember seeing him.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Oh I wish I was there.. I'd give her a nice massage.. My son was a moose! I can't look at a pregnant anything after that and not cringe a little bit out of empathy. Just knowing how uncomfortable those last days are.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I thought maybe perhaps you would think this is cool...


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Also there's information on Foal Squeezing on YouTube and online that I did not know about until today. Thought I would share in case you're interested.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Subbing ;-)


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Candy123Kisses said:


> Subbing ;-)


What does that mean? That's not the first time I've seen that statement here.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Kyleen Drake said:


> What does that mean? That's not the first time I've seen that statement here.


It means they are just responding so that they get updates on the thread to keep up with it.
Alternatively, one can go to thread tools and click subscribe. But as a thread starter, I personally like knowing when people subscribe, or "sub" so I know I'm not just talking to myself. :wink:


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Oh! Thanks! Me I figure if people stop talking the thread is done. But I think all of us are eager to meet this new little foal!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for no updates! I got locked out of my account for some reason.. 

BUT I HAVE UPDATES! 
So today Day Star's teats were really hard and almost rock solid. A few hours later I checked them again and they were even harder than before. She's been pawing at the ground A LOT and beginning to nip at her sides. Below are all photos from today. I'm thinking she may foal within a week. Her due date is literally next week too! Only 8 days till due date.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I would thumbs up and give it a like but poor thing she looks so uncomfortable.. >.<


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> I would thumbs up and give it a like but poor thing she looks so uncomfortable.. >.<


She really is. >_<


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She actually doesn't have that "miserable mare" look yet. Mine always got it a week or two before they foaled.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

From the side view she doesn't look horribly big, but the front view, holy cow wide load.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

LoriF said:


> From the side view she doesn't look horribly big, but the front view, holy cow wide load.


I have to agree!!! Personally I don't think she has twins in there (just from a statistic point of view) but is instead still carrying the foal sideways. Has she really started to roll a lot? Just doesn't look to me like she has he baby in the classic "dive" position. I'm so curious and excited for this baby!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Triple E said:


> I have to agree!!! Personally I don't think she has twins in there (just from a statistic point of view) but is instead still carrying the foal sideways. Has she really started to roll a lot? Just doesn't look to me like she has he baby in the classic "dive" position. I'm so curious and excited for this baby!!


She has rolled 5 or 6 times in the past 3 days which is a lot for her since she never really ever rolls.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, these foal-watch posts always get me so excited. I see there's been an update and I open it with bated breathe, hoping, wishing, willing for a foal picture.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> Ah, these foal-watch posts always get me so excited. I see there's been an update and I open it with bated breathe, hoping, wishing, willing for a foal picture.


Then you can imagine how I feel every time I walk to my back yard to see her. Haha!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

On YouTube when I was watching those videos there's a device that the vet can install on the mare, and when she goes into labor it not only calls the owner, it calls the vet? If I herd that right, that is really cool..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kyleen Drake said:


> On YouTube when I was watching those videos there's a device that the vet can install on the mare, and when she goes into labor it not only calls the owner, it calls the vet? If I herd that right, that is really cool..


I am sure there are different types, but a friend had a sensor like this sewn onto her mare. When the sensor pulled apart (it looked something like an alarm you would install on a window), it automatically called up to 5 phone numbers.

It was pretty crazy to get a call and have a computer voice tell me "your mare is foaling, please go to the barn" repeatedly!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Yep! That's what it looked like! I'm going to ask my vet if they have those next time I take my cat in for a yearly check up.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

This is the device I use on all the mares I foal out!!! It's called a foalert and it is one of the most amazing devices EVER!! Just got to make sure you clean it twice a day and you are good to go


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Come on mama, have that foal on Father's Day!!!!!!! That would be perfect..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Come on mama, have that foal on Father's Day!!!!!!! That would be perfect..


I'm visiting my dad that day so hopefully before then or after!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

If you're not going to be there, you have someone mama sitting?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> If you're not going to be there, you have someone mama sitting?


I'm only gone for a few hours so it's not an overnight thing.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

All of us are getting a bit jumpy / excited to see this thread move. Down to six days.. 

I get teased a lot, "If you didn't have bad luck, you'd have no luck at all." And so I live by Murphy's Law. "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong." lol I try to predict things that could happen and find ways to avoid them. Just how I roll. It's saved me a though headaches though the years. Just how I think. I herd you say you're going to your dads and my thought was, "Yep, just like an animal to do that, wait til everyone's gone then get into trouble." >.< I hope not.. still praying for a non-issue delivery.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My old buckskin mare would get the wide load look every time. We knew she was ready to foal because she was kicking at her belly, lying down and getting up, etc. We prepped her stall and waited and waited and waited...

At the time my youngest son was having to overnight at the hospital, so finally I drove hubby and baby to the hospital and when I got home I went straight back to the barn to find a happy, skinnier mom and a feisty filly. Mare was just waiting for us to leave her alone so she could foal in peace.

In my opinion, your mare doesn't look any wider than my mare did. She was 15.2h and long backed, too. And she stayed wide load right up to our leaving for the hospital. An hour later, she was just fat (instead of wide with hostage).


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> My old buckskin mare would get the wide load look every time. We knew she was ready to foal because she was kicking at her belly, lying down and getting up, etc. We prepped her stall and waited and waited and waited...
> 
> At the time my youngest son was having to overnight at the hospital, so finally I drove hubby and baby to the hospital and when I got home I went straight back to the barn to find a happy, skinnier mom and a feisty filly. Mare was just waiting for us to leave her alone so she could foal in peace.
> 
> In my opinion, your mare doesn't look any wider than my mare did. She was 15.2h and long backed, too. And she stayed wide load right up to our leaving for the hospital. An hour later, she was just fat (instead of wide with hostage).


Wow! Every time I leave though for an overnight her udders seem to shrink. But we shall see. 

Your mare was this wide too? Wow okay so she could be just carrying one. Ahh! I'm literally so excited. Her teats are so hard too and her vulva is very relaxed!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

If you squeeze her teats is she giving drips of colostrum? You'll know she's close when that happens. Don't milk her... just give a gentle pinch.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> If you squeeze her teats is she giving drips of colostrum? You'll know she's close when that happens. Don't milk her... just give a gentle pinch.


I have not tried that but I will! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I tried squeezing her teats and nothing came out. Her due date is this Friday though so she's got time right?


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

In humans it's 42 weeks, but that doesn't mean anything at all. The baby can come 2 weeks early or up to 2 weeks late! Not many doctors will allow a woman to go that late, but some still believe in natural delivery. Not sure what it is with horses..

I'm hoping for a Father's Day colt still! ;p


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> In humans it's 42 weeks, but that doesn't mean anything at all. The baby can come 2 weeks early or up to 2 weeks late! Not many doctors will allow a woman to go that late, but some still believe in natural delivery. Not sure what it is with horses..
> 
> I'm hoping for a Father's Day colt still! ;p


There is a chance you may get your wish. Very slight but still could happen! 

So Day Star has rock solid teats and a super relaxed vulva. It's very droopy and she lifts her tail whenever I stand behind her. I do have photos but they are on my phone currently and I gotta transfer them to my computer later today.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Is she a maiden? I wouldn't worry about the details. She looks ready and is due and will go soon. Just try to be around, as you know.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Is she a maiden? I wouldn't worry about the details. She looks ready and is due and will go soon. Just try to be around, as you know.


WE HAVE COLOSTRUM DRIPPING!!! She is not a maiden mare.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So this is a screenshot from my instagram account. 

When I got home I noticed her teats looked a little wet so I waited a bit and sure enough milk started dripping!!! I'm sleeping outside waiting for this baby.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cropped it so y'all can see it better.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like we might be getting baby pictures in the next few days!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Still watching and waiting. I hope she delivers soon for you and everything is perfect.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was just with her and she's not eating a lot and walking around a lot as well.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

She has this foal on Father's Day you going to give the foal a name to match? There's a lot of cute names out there that are fitting.. ?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

If she's not a maid, she might decide to wait until your back is turned so she can foal in private. Give her an hour of alone time between checks, and I'll bet you find a foal on one of those checks.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

SHE HAD A BOY!! I'll update y'all on pictures tomorrow since it's dark out. He was born at 12:30 am this morning. Day Star seemed still anxious after he was born like looking at her sides and all. I thought I saw a bit of movement as well. Could that be a second foal? Birth went SO WELL!!


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

Woo hoo! So excited for you- can't wait to see pics  What colour?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Silver Whisper said:


> Woo hoo! So excited for you- can't wait to see pics  What colour?


I'm not 100% sure but he looks like a chestnut. But we shall see tomorrow!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So this is little Cowboy! He's so cute!!! 

What color do y'all think he is? And do you think his eyes will be blue because they look blue when you look at them! But a darker blue.


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations, what a cute face.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on an adorable foal and a safe delivery


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow his eyes really do look dark blue I've never seen a horse with eyes like that before he's beautiful I don't really know much about this but my uncle breeds quarter horses and most of his foals are sorrel or palomino and I remember a few of the babies I saw being the same color that yours is so I'd guess sorrel but I definitely don't remember eyes like that they are gorgeous I hope he has a really good life


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Oh my he was a big boy! So cute!!! Only 3 photos? Tease!  *Hugs* Happy for all 3 of you. I'm sure you're more relaxed now. Day looks like she'll be fine.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hes beautiful!!! But I kinda think he is a Palamino... The cream gene tends to make their eyes blue when they are babies. And I have seen sorrel looking newborn foals defiantly turn out to be a little Palamino. He's so stinking cute!!!! More pictures will be a must


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh, and I just about bet he's Palomino.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So here are some new photos of Cowboy. He seems a bit red to be a palomino.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations on a healthy baby and mama. 
Blue eyes are normal in new borns, they will most likely darken in the next few days. And I agree, he looks chestnut.
Those legs! He's a big boy, no wonder mama was such a wide load!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

More photos cause he's so stinkin cute! 

I saw some movement in Day Star's belly and she kept pawing the ground. Has anyone ever had this happen? Could there be a twin?? She already delivered the placenta. But after Cowboy came out I saw definite movements of something in her belly and it looked like another foal. She kept looking at her sides and acting the same way before this little guy came. Is it possible for a mare to hold onto another foal for a few more days?


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

If you can afford it, have the vet come out, get her checked? Can get the foal looked after while he's there? Just a basic check-up, make sure everything is all right with both of them?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If she is still acting like there's another in there, I would get the vet out. It's good to have a post-birth check up on mama and baby anyway.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> If you can afford it, have the vet come out, get her checked? Can get the foal looked after while he's there? Just a basic check-up, make sure everything is all right with both of them?


I'm going to gte on that ASAP.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> If she is still acting like there's another in there, I would get the vet out. It's good to have a post-birth check up on mama and baby anyway.


Yes. So I'm gonna call the vet out.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

AWW he is adorable!!!!! 
He kinda looks like an red dun. 
Are you planning on keeping him? 
I think I will steal him *evil grin*. 

She could still have one in her, so I would have the vet come out ASAP!! 
we have had a cow retain one for 12 hours, she had already passed her placenta also, thankfully both calves were fine.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> AWW he is adorable!!!!!
> He kinda looks like an red dun.
> Are you planning on keeping him?
> I think I will steal him *evil grin*.
> ...


I have called a vet to make an appointment in Wednesday since that's the soonest I can have him out. 

I thought he looked like a red dun too! So many people are saying he's a palomino or chestnut but he doesn't seem to fit quite into those categories. He either looks like a champagne or red dun to me!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I would be very worried waiting until Wednesday if there is a twin in there (I highly doubt there is). Did you tell the vet your suspicions of a retained twin? That would be considered a full blown emergency and require instant attention.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Triple E said:


> I would be very worried waiting until Wednesday if there is a twin in there (I highly doubt there is). Did you tell the vet your suspicions of a retained twin? That would be considered a full blown emergency and require instant attention.


I called and he didn't answer so I left a message.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

What color is his dad?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

A VET IS COMING TOMORROW AT 12:30 TO DO AN ULTRASOUND! 

The father was a buckskin tobiano.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My fingers are crossed for a clean bill of health.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Is the pink skin common in newborn chestnuts? I thought it was a palomino thing.

I'm going with palomino, though chestnut is obviously an option as well. Guess we will see


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new arrival! Looks pretty red now but see some very light mane hair & pretty light color face in those first pics. Palominos can be born quite red looking,I think this foal will end shedding a Palomino:mrgreen:


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

I wonder if he's dun? He looks like he has leg stripes.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

More baby pictures cause I just can't get enough of him!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Now that I see those pictures, I officially think Palomino.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

He is beautiful, good luck today!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

One saving grace is that twins are usually small, with the size of Cowboy it would be remarkable if he had a twin - if so POOR momma!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The contractions continue for quite some time after birth.....I would think she would show other signs by now if something were amiss...but I am very happy you have the vet coming today!!

Beautiful colt!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Your mare will contract/cramp for quite awhile after delivery as everything gets 'put back to normal' so to say. The baby nursing helps. 

He's very cute. I say chestnut as well. In order for him to be dun, one of the parents has to be dun. His stripes/dorsal line are just counter shading.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I've been waiting all day to hear how the vet visit went. Do you have an update for us? And how are you? Have you gotten any rest yet?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I had the vet out today and both Day Star and Cowboy are 100% healthy! Yay!! The vet even said that Cowboy is big and looks better than most babies a day old.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

That colt was any bigger he'd have issues getting under mama to nurse! He takes after his daddy! But man how cute! >.< I can't stand it! That top pic is just so cute!

Glad they're okay. Thanks for the update! I can go to sleep now.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> That colt was any bigger he'd have issues getting under mama to nurse! He takes after his daddy! But man how cute! >.< I can't stand it! That top pic is just so cute!
> 
> Glad they're okay. Thanks for the update! I can go to sleep now.


He actually took after Day Star in height! She's taller than Smokey. I think he may end up being at least 15.2-15.3hh. He's HUGE!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

You can call him "Cowboy" if you want to; I think his official HF nickname should be "*Legs*!" My gosh, but he's got some long ones! And for the record, I'm tossing my 2 cents toward Palomino. Since Daddy is a buckskin (tobiano doesn't apply since no paint markings), you're most likely to get a buck, a palo, or a white (doubled cream gene). Daystar is pretty reddish for a palomino; *Legs *may end up being a bit more 'chocolatey.'


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is adorable!! But is that last pic photoshopped? His legs are HUGE!!! 
I vote for palomino also.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They are born with most of their leg length. He looks more peachy in some of these but I am still going to say sorrel. Sorrel/chestnuts can be born with pink skin that darkens up over the first few days to a week. Pretty boy.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

He's cute! Love his face!

Going to side with chestnut as well  even though the sire was a buckskin, he still had a 25% of missing the creme gene. To me, it doesn't look like he has it. He's cute regardless though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Change said:


> You can call him "Cowboy" if you want to; I think his official HF nickname should be "*Legs*!" My gosh, but he's got some long ones! And for the record, I'm tossing my 2 cents toward Palomino. Since Daddy is a buckskin (tobiano doesn't apply since no paint markings), you're most likely to get a buck, a palo, or a white (doubled cream gene). Daystar is pretty reddish for a palomino; *Legs *may end up being a bit more 'chocolatey.'



yes, "Leggz" that would be a good name for him.

could he be cremello? that pink skin and blue eyes reminds me of that. but I confess to knowing nothing about color genetics.


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats on healthy baby! He sure is a cutie. 

I'd say it's 50/50 whether he's palomino, I believe some palomino foals can be born looking darker like a chestnut and shed out lighter into their true color. I think it's telling that when next to his mom he looks almost the same shade, if he really was a chestnut he'd probably look darker. But like I said I think he could go either way.  His first foal shed will be exciting!


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> yes, "Leggz" that would be a good name for him.
> 
> could he be cremello? that pink skin and blue eyes reminds me of that. but I confess to knowing nothing about color genetics.


Cremellos are very light in color to the point where they almost look white, so he's too dark for that. Plus if you look closely at his nose you can see some dark skin mottled with the pink, I'm pretty sure Cremellos have all pink skin.

Edit: My bad, I must have been looking at his pictures bleary eyed and sleepy the other night as I'm not seeing the dark skin on his nose I thought I saw before.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my word haha! Legs? That's adorable!! Hahaha! Well Cowboy is a cutie for sure and a BIG boy. 

GMA100 none of these photos are photoshopped or edited for that matter. It came straight from my memory card to here.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Tiny the cremellos usually have lighter almost ice blue eyes and there coats are white or heavy cream color with pink skin that doesn't darken. Manes and tails are white as well. The pink is light and not darker like this baby's. That is also why I am thinking sorrel on this one - the pink isn't as light as I usually see for our pallys.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats on your ONE seriously cute foal!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Heh - *Legs *seems to be gaining in popularity! LOL! Whatever color he turns out to be, you'd better be sure he's under lock and key in 6 months or so, as many of the HF'ers might be contemplating a new career as horse thieves!  He's one good looking boy!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Haha! *Legs * is definitely a looker. Could it be possible he turns into a buckskin? I knew someone who had a foal and she was born about his color and turned into a buckskin! I thought it was really odd but sure enough it was the same horse! lol! Well whatever he is he's a beautiful boy and I'm VERY happy with him. I think the nickname *Legs* may actually stick now on here haha!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

How tall do y'all think he may be?


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I'll be surprised if he's any less than 14hh. I'd guess 15hh to 16hh..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> I'll be surprised if he's any less than 14hh. I'd guess 15hh to 16hh..


My guess is 15.2-.15.3 possibly even 16hh. He's just so big!! I think he may currently be around 9.2 or 9.3hh.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Get out that measuring tape next time he's in a friendly mood?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Get out that measuring tape next time he's in a friendly mood?


Oh he's always in a friendly mood. I definitely will as soon as I get home.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what age they need to be to get a good estimate, but there are two "string tests" that are fairly accurate to gauge the final height a growing horse will be. One you measure straight from the front of the coronary band to the center of the knee. Whatever that is in inches, is the horse's final height in hands (so if it measures 15.5 inches, the horse will be around 15.2 hands). The other method is to take a string and hold it at the elbow and take it down to the ground. Hold the end at the elbow and rotate the end on the ground up to above the withers. That's another estimate of final height. But again, I am not 100% sure what age you can rely on those measurements.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> yes, "Leggz" that would be a good name for him.
> 
> could he be cremello? that pink skin and blue eyes reminds me of that. but I confess to knowing nothing about color genetics.


Yes he could be based off the parents genetics.

BUT it's also as light as you get without white!! Double cream makes a HUGE difference!!



















He's obviously dark for a palomino, I feel confident he is not a cremello.

Blue eyes in a cremello (not at all the same)









I expect this babies skin to go dark, it's already a very dark pink. I don't remember if the pink skin is common in newborn chestnuts, which is why I say palomino (in addition to my gut screaming palomino lol). He COULD be a chestnut, but I would put money on him definitely being one or the other.

I really don't think he's that tall myself lol. How tall are the parents?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

His dad is 14.2 and his mom is 15.1. But it also depends on his grandparents and their parents and so on. He is related to Mr. Gun Smoke through his sire who has some tall blood in his background. And his dam, well I don't know who she is related to (she is registered I just never got her papers) but I'm sure she has some tall blood since she is 15.1hh.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Do you know their official names? I did look for Smokey Joe when I was getting the APHA forms to list a QH stallion that a friend has asked to breed her paint mare to. The only Smokey Joe was way too old to be your boy. I'd say 15 hh for your baby as a guestimate. ETA Knee height doesn't change that much as they mature so comparing him to a horse that is mature with a close or the same knee height would give you an idea. Another way to guess is that they have about 62% of their height when born so if you take the current height in inches and divide by .62 you should come up with the approximate height.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Do you know their official names? I did look for Smokey Joe when I was getting the APHA forms to list a QH stallion that a friend has asked to breed her paint mare to. The only Smokey Joe was way too old to be your boy. I'd say 15 hh for your baby as a guestimate. ETA Knee height doesn't change that much as they mature so comparing him to a horse that is mature with a close or the same knee height would give you an idea. Another way to guess is that they have about 62% of their height when born so if you take the current height in inches and divide by .62 you should come up with the approximate height.


I do not know Smokey's official name. He was born in 2002 I was told. But he is related to Mr. Gun Smoke hence the reason he's been called Smokey his whole life.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoping to see Day Star and Cowboy tomorrow! I'll take a lot of pictures to share with y'all!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like he may be a sorrel!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just realized they didn't upload again. Sorry about that!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm. It doesn't seem to let me do photos..


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Flaxen possibly!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep. I'm gonna have to kidnap him. _Legs _is just too cute!


----------



## dollymama (Mar 23, 2016)

Congratulations! He is a BIG Boy! Makes my little filly look like a runt!


----------



## TheRedneckEquestrian (Jun 27, 2016)

*Too CUTE!!!!!*

The Little Cowboy _Legs_ is too cute! If I had anywhere to keep a horse right now, I'd try a bargain for the cutie pie! By the way, he could be the most adorable colt that has ever existed. Just want you to know!:runninghorse2:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheRedneckEquestrian said:


> The Little Cowboy _Legs_ is too cute! If I had anywhere to keep a horse right now, I'd try a bargain for the cutie pie! By the way, he could be the most adorable colt that has ever existed. Just want you to know!:runninghorse2:


Haha! Well he may have a full sibling next year for sale so start saving!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Amy updates? Color for sure?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

What an ADORABLE baby!!  And an adorable name to match, though I might be a bit partial  
My Cowboy and your Cowboy take the top places in the cute contest!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

COWBOY HAS GOTTEN SO BIG Y'ALL!! He's HUGE!! He has the sweetest personality ever and LOOOOVES people. He's definitely a palomino. His mane is getting so white. LEGS ALSO TURNED A MONTH OLD YESTERDAY!!!!! Just a few comparison photos y'all can look at.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You MUST repost pictures, as they aren't coming up for me, but I want to see this baby RIGHT NOW!!


----------

